
Intel just confirmed it’s building a tiny modular desktop gaming PC - fortran77
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/6/21051276/intel-ghost-canyon-nuc-9-extreme-confirmed-ces-2020-modular-gaming-desktop
======
Jonnax
Replaceable CPU? I thought the NUCs use BGA laptop chips.

It's not going to be a cheap box.

~~~
fortran77
The BGA and support chips could be on a board that can be plugged in.

